# Last weekend pictures in Deming NM



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here are a couple taken in Deming NM by my 5 year old grandson Gavin and a picture of him in the cab of the southwestern loco in the picture.
The engineer was just on his way home and asked if the boys wanted to take a tour of the two locomotives. The BNSF is on the rear of a coal drag going from the Four Corners to Tucson. It is just heading from BNSF tracks to UP trackage to go to Tucson.They are trailing units.




























Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bet he loved that.  Did he get to move the train?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Bet he loved that.  Did he get to move the train?


No , the engineer was on his way home but he might have gotten to if the gentleman had some time. They were parked and shut down at the time.:thumbsup:

Thanks Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

5 year old grandson?

In 11 years:

Most kids -- "Dad, can I borrow the keys to the car?"

Your grandkid -- "Gramps, can I borrow the keys to the locomotive?"



Yeehaaaaaa!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wouldn't that be a thrill for a 5 year old, get to drive a real train!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Wouldn't that be a thrill for a 5 year old, get to drive a real train!


Thanks TJ !
John , I think the engineer may have let him if they had been running at the time.

Thanks , Mike


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

lucky you, I'm moving to Luna, NM in January, retiring. I'm an n scale guy and will me moving my 4x8 layout there. Love NM and the people.


----------

